# over the counter



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Johnny,

do you have regular hours / staff maning the counter so to speak
was tempted to come by today as was in MK (1hr away?) but wasnt sure
????????????????????????????


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I know he is normally about, best thing is to give a him a call prior to going, i popped in on Wednesday to pick up a few things.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Normally about Monday to Friday 9 till 5ish

As whizzer says best thing to do is to call before you come - 07795 395999 

I am only in Monday/Tuesday next week but Adrian will be there all week... 

So you can still get stuff...


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

I might pop in on Tuesday then, I'm in Thatcham on that day.

Your only what, half a hour away from there?

Do you have directions from the motorway to your unit?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Mate, he's well easy to find from the M4 would take you 30 mins from Thatcham

Come down the M4. Come off at A329 (READING, BRACKNELL, WOKINGHAM) and take signs to Wokingham

You got sat Nav?


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

No sat Nav Eric. I'll probably do an Autoroute though.

As long as it's pretty simple, or are there any particular land marks?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, wokingham town centre is nigh on 1/4 mile from Johnnys front door. If you aim to get to Wokingham Rail Station its easy enough from there

Enter train station car park (pub side) turn around and exit going straight over from the entrance (opposite and to your right will be a level crossing)....follow this road to the mini roundabout...over that straight on....comes almost immediately another R/O take the third exit down the hill under the railway bridge. Keep going past Tesco (on l/h/s) over the roundabout there straight on and right (second exit) at the Pug garage on your right. Carry on a little bit up the road and the trading estate is a turning on your left with a green sign. Clean and Shiny are in there


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Eric

IIRC you don't have a sign on your building for C&S is that right?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

no sign at the moment.... but should have soon


----------

